# vorlesser Programm



## Yadax (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo an alle

kennt jemand von euch ein Programm das einen Text den man geschriben hat vorliest?
also man sollte auch einstellen könne wie er ihn liest also die Stimme einstellen!
Ich habe im Fernsehen einmal ein sollches Programm gesehen, man hatte es zum sprechen von Intros einer Spiel show gebraucht.
weisss mir jemand eins?
ehm Danke schön

Gruss basil


----------



## Rowdy (25. Oktober 2003)

HIER zum Beispiel 

Musst du mal schau'n, obs was für dich ist..


----------

